# box camera



## carv (Aug 20, 2013)

I recently got two box cameras, a kodak hawkeye from 1938 and a conway box camera. I do not know much information on them and was wondering if anyone could help me? thanks


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2013)

What do you want to know? Are you planning on shooting with them?


----------



## carv (Aug 21, 2013)

limr said:


> What do you want to know? Are you planning on shooting with them?


 what year is the conway from? how common are the cameras? and i dont think i will be able to use them because the lenses are all clouded over and you cant see through them.


----------



## limr (Aug 21, 2013)

Conway: Standard Cameras Ltd - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia Could be anywhere from 1931 to 1955.
I don't know about the Conways but Brownies are quite common: THE BROWNIE CAMERA PAGE - All About Eastman Kodak Brownie Cameras

(Information courtesy of about one minute spent on Google...)

Have you tried cleaning the lenses? Is it the lens or the viewfinder that's cloudy?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 22, 2013)

If it helps here is a pdf of all Kodak cameras.....http://www.kodak.com/global/en/consumer/products/techInfo/aa13/aa13.pdf


----------



## raventepes (Sep 1, 2013)

Any chance you can get some fairly detailed photos of the cameras?


----------

